# Ticking Noise....



## pwned (Apr 7, 2009)

A few days ago I let my buddy drive my car. Well I am not sure if that was a good idea. He missed 3rd and revved the hell out of the car.I am not sure if this noise was presant and more noticeable now or not. It sounds as if it is coming from the transmission area on the left side. I have a video to better explain.
It seems to stay the same as the car gets warmer. As for the increase in engine speed it seems to go with the engine speed but doesnt seem to get louder.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

The noise you are hearing was NOT prevalent before he drove it? I don't know how revving the engine would affect the gears in the transmission. Judging by the video, I really don't hear anything abnormal, maybe I just didn't pick it up. Perhaps someone else will hear it.

Try performing the stethoscope test: Get a long handled screwdriver or breaker bar and place it on the housing at the area you are hearing this, the ticking will be amplified. This will narrow down exactly where the ticking is coming from. 

With your rear end making that noise and in need of a transplant, I would be limiting the use of the car until this is taken care of, particularly letting others drive it. I realize you are getting it swapped out, but why risk potential further damage?

If it were me, I would be researching the history of this car, request a GMVIS from Pontiac. Pontiac would NOT have removed (or should not have removed it) the cover on the carrier as it is a Dana part and that part is for the entire rear end. This tells me someone else tinkered with the rear end. This car could have been used hard and put away wet, if you get my meaning.

Maybe when the car is getting a new rear end, it may be in your best interest to have PONTIAC do a once over on the entire car, and change all the fluids out. Pay particular attention to your oil consumption.


----------



## pwned (Apr 7, 2009)

I will try and pin point the noise better. As for the GMVIS I have acess to it and nothing major has been replaced. Just little things.


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

the ticking could be a cracked exhaust manifold. however mine sound like that and i have dual springs on my valves. so it's noisy to begin with. the video unfortunately the audio will not help any of us. because we can not get any depth or direction from audio. I will agree with JUDGE. get a broom handle or something long and listen through it and pin point the noise in question. really take your time with this and find the noise listen to everything 2-3 time for sound distinction. i go over my headers and listen to all the valve making sure that they all sound as close as possible. good luck hope you find the problem....


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

Over revving will usually cause a rocker arm or pushrod problem before anything else. I don't know how many miles you have on the car or how hard you have driven it. It's possible a main bearing is spun or something else in the crank piston area. Also lifters or cam lobes. Does it feel the same power wise? I agree with the Judge. Take it in and get it looked at. I wouldn't be driving it much.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

That 'tick tick' sounds way too loud to be normal - at least to me. Broken spring maybe - something is wrong.


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

GTOsarge said:


> Over revving will usually cause a rocker arm or pushrod problem before anything else. I don't know how many miles you have on the car or how hard you have driven it. It's possible a main bearing is spun or something else in the crank piston area. Also lifters or cam lobes. Does it feel the same power wise? I agree with the Judge. Take it in and get it looked at. I wouldn't be driving it much.





Mike_V said:


> That 'tick tick' sounds way too loud to be normal - at least to me. Broken spring maybe - something is wrong.


:agree that somewhat where i was going in my earlier statement. spring broke or rod bent . something right in that zone has gone wrong..


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Your car has a rev limited. You could leave it redlined for minutes without any damamge. You shouldn'tof damaged anything. Your probally just parinoid. Check all your fluid levels just to be safe. Make sure your rear dif is good. They tend to fail.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Will not help with a no load rev or lower gear rev.


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

jpalamar said:


> Your car has a rev limited. You could leave it redlined for minutes without any damamge. You shouldn'tof damaged anything. Your probally just parinoid. Check all your fluid levels just to be safe. Make sure your rear dif is good. They tend to fail.


am i missing something ... what does a rear dif.. have to do with ticking in the engine ???? the car is standing still..if you heard a ticking noise from driving down the road and gets worse with increased speed. then for sure it a U joint or diffy . but i do agree you can red line these engine's with out hurting them, they are limited. i would not make it a habbit to miss gears or let friends drive this wonderful piece of equipment. i'd take the car to a dealer and let them figure it out . we can take you in to many directions and still never find the problem. there's no way for any of use to really find the problem on a audio video with out being right there to pin point the source of the ticking. it still sounds like valve train to me. it could be carbon knock off . hard to say.


----------



## pwned (Apr 7, 2009)

Yes the car feels the same power wise. I have been very busy so no time to exactly pin point it. It hasnt gotten louder thow. So thats good. It just turned 32,500.


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

pwned said:


> Yes the car feels the same power wise. I have been very busy so no time to exactly pin point it. It hasnt gotten louder thow. So thats good. It just turned 32,500.


and it probably won't till something brakes. can you at lest tell us if it sound like engine or trany.


----------



## pwned (Apr 7, 2009)

I put the car up on the lift today to get a better listen. I dont hear the exact noise in the video but a faint sound. Sounds as if it is coming from the exhaust manifold. In the video it sounds as if it was the transmission. As I stated just now the transmission is totally silent. Sounds more to be the exhaust but if I hear the noise again I will get a better listen. As for the upper engine compartmnet all I hear its the normal injector tick.


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

i went there once man.......:seeya::seeya::seeya: look those cat's over. mine went to heck. but i lost power like mad...


----------



## Lapres_3 (Mar 2, 2007)

These other guys are probably right, but from a "non-car" guy, it sounds like an injector...


----------



## mr.gto (Jul 2, 2008)

Mike_V said:


> That 'tick tick' sounds way too loud to be normal - at least to me. Broken spring maybe - something is wrong.


if u break a spring u would most likley have a dead miss in a cylinder. this ticking is valve train related....... my LS1 and all LS1's ive heard do this. and ive heard it that loud before. it can be fixed by installing other valve train such as the comp cams adjustables

edit: I realize you have an LS2...... i know that all these motors seem to do it to some extent though.... some greater than others but take ur valve covers off..... its fairly simple and will only cost u 2 rubber gaskets


----------



## pwned (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks for the input.


----------

